# Enfp



## ParadoxSorcerer (Aug 31, 2009)

Hello! Im ParadoxSorcerer. You can call me paradox or sorcerer or whatever you want. Im not picky. roud:
I love being social. Ill enjoy talking with you all. :laughing:
Im an ENFP. I was introduced to MBTI by my high school.
I do Kung Fu. I love Psychology and Linguistics. And im a Jesus Freak.
My Girl Friend is an INFJ and the relationship is completely awesome.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings ParadoxSorcerer and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum ParadoxSorcerer. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello Sorcerer :laughing:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Your girlfriend is one lucky girl roud:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## ParadoxSorcerer (Aug 31, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> *Welcome to the forum :happy:*





Res said:


> Your girlfriend is one lucky girl roud:





alizée said:


> Hello Sorcerer :laughing:


:happy: Thanks everyone. I feel welcomed.


----------



## yara (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi,Welcome to personality cafe:happy:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

What is the nature of the paradox from which you derive your name?

Also, welcome.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

hello, welcome to PC


----------



## ParadoxSorcerer (Aug 31, 2009)

Trope said:


> What is the nature of the paradox from which you derive your name?
> 
> Also, welcome.


Its both Paradox and Sorcerer together. To me it makes an image of a sort of super sage. When Wisdom just gets really big and makes intelligence confusing. -laugh-


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Yay! Another ENFP. Hello, welcome! :happy:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings ParadoxSorcerer! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum! We hope you have a great time with us. Its great to have a fellow ENFP brother join.:happy:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the Cafe. Come over here and step behind these metal bars. There are some new friends I'd like you to meet who'd just love to have you for dinner.


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome to Personality Cafe, Paradox!


----------

